# SUMMER BOOK SALE! Natural health, gardening, how-to, MORE!



## willow_girl (Dec 7, 2002)

This just in! 50 more books to share with my homesteading friends.  

Rules are same as always: Please post your selections as replies to this thread so others can see which books have been spoken for! I will then PM you with a total price and payment information. Media mail shipping is $2 for the first book and $1 for each additional ... if you order a few, I'll adjust the cost to reflect an estimate charge (I'm not looking to make a buck off shipping). I usually ship within 24 hours! Payment by cash, check, money order or Paypal ... please add 50 cents if using Paypal to defray the cost. As always, thanks for looking, and hope you find something you like! 

*Health*
&#8220;The New Holistic Herbal,&#8221; by David Hoffman. HC, 1995, 284pp., VG. $2
&#8220;Herbal Healing Secrets for Women,&#8221; subtitled, &#8220;Safe natural remedies for 40+ women,&#8221; by Laurel Vukovic, MSW. PB, 2000, 360pp., VG. $3
&#8220;What Your Doctor Hasn&#8217;t Told You and the Health Store Clerk Doesn&#8217;t Know,&#8221; subtitled, &#8220;The truth about alternative treatments and what works,&#8221; by Edward L. Schneider, M.D. PB, 2006, 267pp., VG. Good no-nonsense book! $2
&#8220;The Alternative Medicine Sourcebook,&#8221; subtitled, &#8220;A realistic evaluation of alternative healing methods,&#8221; by Steven Bratman, M.D. HC, 1998, 272 pp., EX. $2
&#8220;Alternative and Complimentary Diabetes Self-Care,&#8221; subtitled, &#8220;How to combine natural and traditional therapies,&#8221; by Diana Guthrie, Ph.D. PB, 200, 244pp., VG. $1
&#8220;Miracle Health Secrets from the Old Country,&#8221; by Howard H. Hirschhorn. HC, 1981, 208pp., G. $2
&#8220;The Healing Foods,&#8221; subtitled, &#8220;The ultimate authority on the curative power of nutrition,&#8221; by Patricia Hausman. Rodale Press HC, 1989, 462pp., F. $2
&#8220;Folk Medicine: A Vermont Doctor&#8217;s Guide to Good Health,&#8221; by D.C. Jarvis, M.D. HC, VG-no dust jacket, 1958, 182pp. $2
&#8220;Natural Health, Natural Medicine,&#8221; by Andrew Weil, M.D. Subtitled, &#8220;A comprehensive manual for wellness and self-care.&#8221; PB, VG, 1995, 370pp. $2

*Cooking*
&#8220;The New Complete Joy of Home Brewing,&#8221; by Charlie Papazian. PB, 1991, 392pp., G. $2
&#8220;Friendship Gifts of Good Taste,&#8221; by Leisure Arts Publishing. HC, 1991, 126 pp., VG. Preserves, mixes, neat foods for gift-giving &#8230; if you sell foods or crafts at bazaars, this book might be of interest to you! $2 
&#8220;A Yankee Christmas Featuring Vermont Celebrations,&#8221; by Sally Ryder Brady. Subtitled, &#8220;Feasts, treats, crafts and traditions of wintertime New England.&#8221; HC, 1993, 144pp., EX. $2
&#8220;Winter Gatherings,&#8221; subtitled, &#8220;Casual food to enjoy with family and friends,&#8221; by Rick Rodgers. HC, 2009, 176pp., EX. $2
&#8220;From a French Country Kitchen,&#8221; subtitled, &#8220;The culinary tradition of la Madeleine French Bakery & CafÃ©,&#8221; by Monique Esquerre. HC, 1994, 156pp., VG. $2
&#8220;Pears,&#8221; by Linda West Eckhardt. PB, 1996, 132pp., EX. More than 60 recipes. $2
&#8220;The Complete Slow Cooker Cookbook,&#8221; by Carole Heding Munson. HC, 2003, 224pp., EX. $2
&#8220;Lee Bailey&#8217;s Country Weekends,&#8221; subtitled, &#8220;Recipes for good food and easy living.&#8221; Menus and recipes for meals for 6-8 people. HC, 1983, 174pp., VG. $2
&#8220;Wraps,&#8221; subtitled, &#8220;Easy recipes for handheld meals,&#8221; by Mary Corpening Barber. PB, 1997, 108 pp., VG. $2
&#8220;The Food of New Orleans,&#8221; subtitled, &#8220;Authentic recipes from the Big Easy,&#8221; by John DeMers. HC, 2002, 143pp., VG. Signature recipes from NO restaurants. $2
&#8220;Savory Soups and Stews,&#8221; by Annne Egan/Rodale Press. PB, EX, 2000, 128pp. $2
&#8220;Country Tastes,&#8221; subtitled, &#8220;Best recipes from America&#8217;s kitchens,&#8221; by Beatrice Ojakangas. PB, G, 1998, 208pp. Good down-to-earth recipes. $2
&#8220;The Farmer&#8217;s Cookbook,&#8221; by Mitzi Ayala. Subtitled, &#8220;A collection of favorite recipes, economical meal planning methods and other tips and pointers from America&#8217;s farm kitchens.&#8221; HC, VG, 1991, 267pp. $2

*Gardening*
&#8220;Square Foot Gardening,&#8221; by Mel Batholomew. HC, 1981, 346pp., EX. The classic gardening reference! $3
&#8220;Organic Plant Protection,&#8221; by Roger B.. Rodale Press HC, 1976, 681pp., G. $3
&#8220;Fruits and Berries for the Home Garden,&#8221; by Lewis Hill. HC, 1977, 269pp., G. $2
&#8220;The 60-Minute Flower Garden,&#8221; subtitled, &#8220;Have a yard full of dazzling flowers in one hour a week,&#8221; by Jeff Ball. Rodale Press HC, 1997, 276pp., G. $2 
&#8220;The Apartment Farmer,&#8221; by Duane Newcomb. Subtitled, &#8220; The hassle-free way to grow vegetables indoors, on balconies, patios, roofs and in small yards.&#8221; PB, 1976, 154 pp., VG. $2
&#8220;Herbs: How to Select, Grow and Enjoy,&#8221; by Norma Jean Lathrop. PB, 1981, 160pp., VG. $2
&#8220;Gardening in the Shade,&#8221; by Harriet K. Morse. PB, 1962 reprint of 1939 original, 241 pp., VG. $2
&#8220;Gardening Naturally,&#8221; subtitled, &#8220;A guide to growing chemical-free flowers, vegetables and herbs,&#8221; by Better Homes and Gardens Publishing. Large HC, 1993, 192pp., VG. $3
&#8220;Kitchen Gardens in Containers,&#8221; by Antony Atha. PB, EX, 2000, 160pp. Vegetables, fruits, herbs, etc. $3
&#8220;Little Herb Gardens,&#8221; by Georgeanne Brennan. Subtitled, &#8220;Simple secrets for glorious gardens &#8211; indoors and out.&#8221; PB, EX, 1993, 95pp. $1
&#8220;The Gardening Gamble,&#8221; by Heather Reimer and Betty Yung. PB, EX, 2005, 140pp. 22 yard makeovers with before-and-after photos. $2
&#8220;Small-Space Gardening,&#8221; by Peter Loewer. Subtitled, &#8220;How to successfully grow flowers and fruits in containers and pots.&#8221; PB, EX 2003, 240pp. $2
&#8220;Ten Gardens,&#8221; by Michael Balston. PB, EX, 2001, 105pp. Photos and essays on the gardens of English estates. $2
&#8220;Trees of Ohio Field Guide,&#8221; by Sta Tekiela. PB, VG, 2004, 240pp. $1

*Critters* 
&#8220;The Doctor&#8217;s Book of Home Remedies for Dogs and Cats,&#8221; subtitled, &#8220;Over 1,000 solutions to your pet&#8217;s problems &#8211; from top vets, trainers, breeders and other animal experts,&#8221; by the editors of Prevention Magazine Health Books. HC, 1996, 397pp., EX. $3
&#8220;Nobody&#8217;s Horses: The Dramatic Rescue of the Wild Herd of White Sands,&#8221; by Don Hoglund. HC, 2006, 149pp., EX. $1
&#8220;Keep It Simple Series Guide to Caring for Your Horse,&#8221; by Moira C. Harris. PB, 2002, F, 288pp. All the basics of horse ownership. $2
&#8220;Eastern Butterflies,&#8221; by Alexander B. Klots. Peterson Field Guide, PB, 1979 reprint, 340 pp., G. $2
&#8220;Drummer in the Woods,&#8221; by Burton L. Spiller. PB, 1990, 256pp., F. Tales of grouse hunting. $2
&#8220;A Field Guide to the Birds of East and Central Africa,&#8221; by John G. Williams. HC, 1964, 288pp., VG. An attractive little book. $2
&#8220;First Aid for Birds,&#8221; by Tim Hawcroft. PB, EX, 1994, 94pp. Covers injuries, illnesses and care of orphan birds. $1

*How-To*
&#8220;Basements,&#8221; subtitled, &#8220;Your guide to planning and remodeling,&#8221; by Better Homes and Gardens Books. PB, 1999, 112pp., VG. $1
&#8220;50 Country Quilting Projects,&#8221; by Margit Echols. Rodale Press HC, 1990, 238 pp., EX. $2
&#8220;The Perfect Patchwork Primer,&#8221; by Beth Cutcheon. PB, 1978, 267 pp., F. $2
&#8220;A Woodcarver&#8217;s Primer,&#8221; by John Upton. PB, F, 1981, 157pp. Basic tutorial and instructions for about a dozen projects. $1
&#8220;The Home Guide to Woodwork,&#8221; by Chris Simpson. PB, 2004, 430pp., EX. Quality book with general information such as joinery plus instructions for 29 projects from simple to advanced. $3 
&#8220;1001 Designs for Whittling & Woodcarving,&#8221; subtitled, &#8220;With over 1800 illustrations,&#8221; by E.J. Tangerman/Dover Press. PB, G, 1976, 188pp. $2
&#8220;Backpacking,&#8221; by Harvey Manning. PB, F, 1980, 414pp. Clothing, gear, food, etc. $2
&#8220;Fireplaces and Wood Stoves,&#8221; subtitled, &#8220;How to build, buy, install and use them,&#8221; by M.E. Daniels. HC, G, 1977, 192pp. $3
&#8220;The Complete Candlemaker,&#8221; subtitled, &#8220;Techniques, projects, inspirations,&#8221; by Norma Coney. HC, 1997, 128pp., EX. $2
&#8220;The Book of Pressed Flowers,&#8221; by Penny Black. Subtitled, &#8220;A complete guide to pressing, drying and arranging.&#8221; HC, 1988, 199pp., VG. $1
&#8220;Witch Craft,&#8221; subtitled, &#8220;Wicked accessories, creepy-cute toyes, magical treats and more,&#8221; by Margaret McGuire. Fun Halloween stuff &#8211; spider earrings, etc. HC, 2010, 94pp., EX. $1
&#8220;Handmade Halloween,&#8221; by Zazel Loven/Country Living magazine. PB, EX, 1999, 112 pp. Costumes, decorations, party recipes. $1
&#8220;Fantastic Flowerpots,&#8221; subtitled, &#8220;50 creatve ways to decorate a plain pot,&#8221; by Bobbe Needham. PB, VG. 1998, 128pp. $2

*Decorating*
&#8220;Garden Style Decorating,&#8221; by Cynthia Bix. PB, 1993, 144pp., VG. So much eye candy &#8230; I want to live inside this book, LOL. $2
&#8220;Decorating Magic,&#8221; subtitled, &#8220;500 clever tricks with 50 easy-to-find items,&#8221; by the Vanessa-Ann Collection. HC, 2002, 128pp., EX. Fun, inexpensive ideas here. $2 
&#8220;GardenHouse,&#8221; subtitled, &#8220;Bringing the outdoors in,&#8221; by Bonnie Trust Dahan. HC, EX, 1999, 112pp. $2 
&#8220;The Birdcage Book,&#8221; subtitled, &#8220;Antique birdcages for the contemporary collector,&#8221; by Leslie Garisto. HC, EX, 1992, 96 pp. Neat photos! $1

*Everything Else*
&#8220;Antique Medical Instruments,&#8221; by C. Keith Wilburn, M.D. PB, 1987, 146pp., VG. Illustrated by pen-and-ink drawings accompanied by explanations of how the devices were used. This is a fascinating book! $3
&#8220;A Pictorial History of the American Indian,&#8221; by Oliver LaFarge. HC, 1961, 269pp., VG. A nice clean copy of this classic reference. $2
&#8220;The Adventures of the Woman Homesteader,&#8221; subtitled, &#8220;The life and letters of Elinor Pruitt Stewart,&#8221; by Susanne K. George. PB, 1992, 218 pp., VG. True tale of homesteading in Wyoming, circa 1915. $2
&#8220;Return from the Pole,&#8221; subtitled, &#8220;The amazing journey from the top of the world by the explorer who was first to arrive there a century ago and then to survive the Arctic Night,&#8221; by Frederick Albert Cook. HC, 2009 reprint, 324pp., EX. $3
&#8220;Founding Fathers,&#8221; subtitled, &#8220;Brief lives of the framers of the United States Constitution,&#8221; by M.E. Bradford. PB, 1994 revised 2nd edition, 222pp., EX. $2
&#8220;100 Years of Western Wear,&#8221; by Tyler Beard. PB, 1993, 158pp., G-some underlining and notes in pencil. Fabulous photos of colorful Nudie suits, cowboy boots and old-time film and recording stars. $2
&#8220;Mornings on Horseback,&#8221; subtitled, &#8220;The story of an extraordinary family, a vanished way of life, and the unique child who became Theodore Roosevelt,&#8221; by David McCullough. PB, 1981, 443pp., G. I enjoyed this book. $3
&#8220;The Path Between the Seas,&#8221; subtitled, &#8220;The creation of the Panama Canal: 1870-1914,&#8221; by David McCullough. The author famous for his excellent presidential biographies takes on another chapter in American history. HC, 2002, 698 pp., EX. $3
&#8220;The Federalist Papers,&#8221; edited by Charles R. Kesler. PB, VG, 1999, 648pp. The writings of Hamilton, Madison and Jay. $2
&#8220;Mayflower,&#8221; by Nathaniel Philbrick. HC, VG, 2006, 461pp. History of the Plymouth Colony. $3
&#8221;South,&#8221; subtitled, &#8220;The last Antarctic expedition of Shackleton and the Endurance,&#8221; by Sir Ernest Shackelton. PB, 1998, 375 pp., VG. $2
&#8220;The Age of Fable,&#8221; by Thomas Bullfinch. HC, 1990, 288pp., EX. Greek and Roman mythology. $2
&#8220;The Perfect Heresy,&#8221; subtitled, &#8220;The revolutionary life and death of the medieval Cathars,&#8221; by Stephen O&#8217;Shea. HC, 2000, 329 pp., EX. $2
&#8220;The Freemasons,&#8221; subtitled, &#8220;A history of the world&#8217;s most powerful secret society,&#8221; by Jasper Ridley. HC, 2002, 357pp., VG. $2
&#8220;A Guide to Medieval Sites in Britain,&#8221; by Nigel and Mary Kerr. HC, 1992, 270pp., VG. Illustrated. $2
&#8220;Darwin: Discovering the Tree of Life,&#8221; by Niles Eldredge. HC, EX, 2005, 256pp. $2


----------



## osage1959 (Sep 16, 2007)

Hello, would like the following please;

Trattoria Cooking $2.00
Slow Cooker Cooking $2.00
Oneida Community Profiles $2.00
Shetetl $2.00

Thank You!!


----------



## willow_girl (Dec 7, 2002)

You've got mail!


----------



## farmmaid (Jan 13, 2003)

I would like: 
Treasury of Railroad Folklore
Americam Railroad Man
Healing Power of Herbs
Natural Remedies
The Crafter's Garden

Joan 13865


----------



## galee (Apr 29, 2008)

Rodale cookbook and rodale low maintenance gardening for me please. Thanks... Georgia


----------



## Melissa (Apr 15, 2002)

I would like this book please:

&#8220;The Country Doctor Handbook,&#8221; subtitled, &#8220;Old-fashioned cures that prevent and reverse pain, obesity, heart disease, cancer, diabetes and more.&#8221; By the editors of FC&A Medical Publishing, HC, 2008, 382pp., $2


----------



## Woodpecker (Mar 8, 2007)

I would like

Black Elk Speaks by John G. Neihardt $2

Children Of The Flames by Lucette Matalon Lagnado and Sheila Cohn Dekel $2

Thanks!


----------



## Pamela (May 10, 2002)

I would like:
Small Buildings, small gardens
Riding the rails
Thank you !


----------



## willow_girl (Dec 7, 2002)

You all have mail!


----------



## ladybug (Aug 18, 2002)

I would love to have these books please 


&#8220;The New Holistic Herbal,&#8221; by David Hoffman. HC, 1995, 284pp., VG. $2


&#8220;The Age of Fable,&#8221; by Thomas Bullfinch. HC, 1990, 288pp., EX. Greek and Roman mythology. $2


&#8220;A Guide to Medieval Sites in Britain,&#8221; by Nigel and Mary Kerr. HC, 1992, 270pp., VG. Illustrated. $2


Thank you so much!!


----------



## Pony (Jan 6, 2003)

I'd like

&#8220;The New Complete Joy of Home Brewing,&#8221; by Charlie Papazian. PB, 1991, 392pp., G. $2

&#8220;Garden Style Decorating,&#8221; by Cynthia Bix. PB, 1993, 144pp., VG. So much eye candy &#8230; I want to live inside this book, LOL. $2

&#8220;Decorating Magic,&#8221; subtitled, &#8220;500 clever tricks with 50 easy-to-find items,&#8221; by the Vanessa-Ann Collection. HC, 2002, 128pp., EX. Fun, inexpensive ideas here. $2


----------



## willow_girl (Dec 7, 2002)

I have received payment now on all the above orders, and the last package will be mailed out in the morning. Thanks everyone!

These 3 have been spoken for as well:


> âBackpacking,â by Harvey Manning. PB, F, 1980, 414pp. Clothing, gear, food, etc. $2
> 
> âSquare Foot Gardening,â by Mel Batholomew. HC, 1981, 346pp., EX. The classic gardening reference! $3
> 
> âHandmade Halloween,â by Zazel Loven/Country Living magazine. PB, EX, 1999, 112 pp. Costumes, decorations, party recipes. $1


Please keep those orders coming!


----------



## Pamela (May 10, 2002)

Thank you, mine arrived today!


----------

